# USB 2.0 (highspeed) will not be detected, only fullspeed usb

## jojop2

Hi!

I have a external HDD with USB2.0 and bought a pci card for it (Ali chipset M5271).

But every time the transfer rates are really low (too low for USB2.0).

I tried it with kernel-versions (2.4.24 and 2.6.4-ck1 without success.

hdparm -t -T /dev/sda says:

```
 

Timing buffer-cache reads:   476 MB in  2.01 seconds = 236.82 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.08 seconds =   6.49 MB/sec

```

Heres the output from the lspci command:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8371 [KX133] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8371 [KX133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 21)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10)

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

00:08.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:08.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:08.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:08.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:08.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): ALi Corporation M5253 P1394 OHCI 1.1 Controller

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
```

Here the output from 

lsusb command

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

And here is snippet from the dmesg command after inserting the hdd:

```

ohci1394_0: Inserting packet for node 0-63:1023, tlabel=0, tcode=0x0, speed=0

ohci1394_0: Starting transmit DMA ctx=0

ohci1394_0: IntEvent: 00000001

ohci1394_0: Got reqTxComplete interrupt status=0x00008011

ohci1394_0: Packet sent to node 63 tcode=0x0 tLabel=0x00 ack=0x11 spd=0 data=0x1F0000C0 ctx=0

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Via 686a/8233/8235 audio driver 1.9.1-ac3

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:08.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0a.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:07.5 to 64

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ICE17 (ICE1232)

via82cxxx: board #1 at 0xDC00, IRQ 11

eth0: link down

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.0-1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb3:2.0

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.3-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4b4/0x6830) is not claimed by any active driver.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 103

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 105

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xcaac6ab4 Out: 0xcaac6aa0 Int: 0x00000000 (Period 0)

usb-storage: New GUID 04b468300000def107d29ce4

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is -32, data is 128

usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0x80000280

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 1e c0 94 ae f9 d2

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): xfer 255 bytes

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_msg() returned 0 xferred 44/255

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0040280

usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW (2nd try)...

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk status Sig 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 211 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: SP1604N           Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad LUN (0/1)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 d4

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 0 F 0 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk status Sig 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage: 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 d4

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 8 F 128 CL 10

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): xfer 8 bytes

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_msg() returned 0 xferred 8/8

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk status Sig 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 68 d4

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 4096 F 128 CL 10

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): xfer 4096 bytes

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_msg() returned 0 xferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk status Sig 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

 p1 p2 p3

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

lsmod shows:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

usb-storage           115920   0  (unused)

mousedev                4148   1 

usbmouse                2008   0  (unused)

ppp_generic            19868   1  (autoclean)

slhc                    5008   0  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]

via82cxxx_audio        19320   1 

ac97_codec             12168   0  [via82cxxx_audio]

soundcore               3396   2  [via82cxxx_audio]

usb-ohci               18344   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               16584   0  (unused)

ohci1394               29512   0  (unused)

ieee1394              183268   0  [ohci1394]

parport_pc             25544   1  (autoclean)

lp                      7300   0  (autoclean)

parport                22720   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

vfat                    9516   1  (autoclean)

fat                    31480   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

apm                     9916   2 

uhci                   24304   0  (unused)

hid                    20452   0  (unused)

input                   3200   0  [mousedev usbmouse hid]

usbcore                57728   1  [usb-storage usbmouse usb-ohci ehci-hcd uhci hid]

capi                   17408   0 

kernelcapi             29984   1  [capi]

capiutil               22624   0  [kernelcapi]

8139too                12520   1 

mii                     2336   0  [8139too]

sg                     30988   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 15064   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 11724   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               92500   4  (autoclean) [usb-storage sg sr_mod sd_mod]

ide-tape               42800   0  (autoclean)
```

Help is really appreciated

(I want to do video capturing with the hdd, but have to wait for hours now only to transfer a few GB of data)  :Sad:  [

----------

## Angrybob

you seem to have compiled the usb-storage module with debugging support turned on, that might slow it down a bit so you should try recompiling.

your hdparm result of 6Mb per second shows that it isn't using usb1 bercause then it would be even worse, however my usb2 hd gets about 20Mb/s

----------

## jojop2

Thank you for your reply!

Tried it without debugging ==> Without success! Still the same problem!

Does anybody has another suggestion?

----------

## Angrybob

what shows up in dmesg now

----------

## jojop2

Its a little bit better now, but still not enough think.

hdparm says:

```

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   420 MB in  2.01 seconds = 208.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   30 MB in  3.09 seconds =   9.71 MB/sec

```

and dmesg shows:

```

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:08.1, ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 00:08.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 12 with 00:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 12 with 00:08.1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8a70000, IRQ 12

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:08.2, ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090e6390000011b]

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Via 686a/8233/8235 audio driver 1.9.1-ac3

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:08.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0a.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:07.5 to 64

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ICE17 (ICE1232)

via82cxxx: board #1 at 0xDC00, IRQ 11

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.0-1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb3:2.0

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

kcapi: appl 2 up

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 up

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device ppp0

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3071 buckets, 24568 max) - 292 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ASSERT ip_conntrack_core.c:631 &ip_conntrack_lock not readlocked

ASSERT ip_conntrack_core.c:631 &ip_conntrack_lock not readlocked

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 down

divert: no divert_blk to free, ppp0 not ethernet

kcapi: appl 2 down

kcapi: appl 2 up

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 up

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device ppp0

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 down

divert: no divert_blk to free, ppp0 not ethernet

kcapi: appl 2 down

kcapi: appl 2 up

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 up

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device ppp0

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 down

divert: no divert_blk to free, ppp0 not ethernet

kcapi: appl 2 down

kcapi: appl 2 up

kcapi: appl 2 ncci 0x10101 up

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device ppp0

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.3-6, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4b4/0x6830) is not claimed by any active driver.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: SP1604N           Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

----------

## Angrybob

hmm... maybe you should find out what chipset it uses and have a look on google to see if anyone else is having problems with the same hardware

----------

## jojop2

Thank you for your help!

I already looked at google, but I'll give it another try.

----------

## ingvar

I have the very same problem with my external hardrive. It's supposed to gain speeds "up to 480 Mb per second", and I gain the amazing speed of 1 (one) megabyte per second...Last edited by ingvar on Thu May 20, 2004 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Angrybob

 *ingvar wrote:*   

> I have the very same problem with my external hardrive. It's supposed to gain speeds "up to 480 MB per second", and I gain the amazing speed of 1 (one) megabyte per second...

 

no, USB2 allows 480 megaBITs per second which is supposedly 60Megabytes per second though your harddrive will probably only give you 20.

if you are getting 1MB per second then you must be using USB1... either your motherboard does not support USB2 or you haven't compiled support for it into the kernel

----------

## ingvar

My kernel is compiled with USB 2.0 support and basically everything listed under USB and hardrive. My computer has three USB 2.0 ports all listed as USB 2.0 as I run lspci.

My hardrive worked fine with windows (which is of course no longer here) on my computer, so I know the hardware supports it. Some configuration must be wrong some were...

please help

----------

## Angrybob

have a look at the output from dmesg when you turn on your drive, this is what mine shows:

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 4

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Storage Device    Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

